# Port wine what size bottles



## Sammyk (Dec 3, 2012)

750 ml seems to large but 375 seems to small.

What size bottle do most bottle their port wines?


----------



## RickC (Dec 3, 2012)

I usually use 375's with a few in 750's for larger events.


----------



## hobbyiswine (Dec 3, 2012)

You may need to order them but the 500ml size seems not too big and not too small. Side by side to a 750 it still looks like a "real" bottle and not a baby.


----------

